# عبثية التخيير



## Huda

السلام عليكم
فضلا ما المقصود بعبثية التخيير في الفقرة التالية؟ الفقرة من كتاب ما لايسع التاجر جهله لعبد الله المصلح وصلاح الصاوي
الوحدة الثانية
أحكام عامة في العقود
أنواع الخيار

خيار التعيين: ومعناه: حق المشتري أو البائع في الخيار بمقتضى شرط في العقد  أن يعين واحدًا من اثنين  أو ثلاثة  أشياء متفاوتة  القيمة،  فالعقد يكون معقودا  على واحد من شيئين أو ثلاثة  على أن يكون لأحد العاقدين الحق في تعيينه.

ويشترط لصحة هذا الخيار عند من يقول به ثلاثة شروط:

- أن يكون التخيير بين ثلاثة أشياء فأقل لأن الحاجة تندفع بذلك، فما زاد عليها لا حاجة له فلا وجه له.

- التفاوت بين الأشياء المخير فيها مع بيان الثمن لكل واحد، فالتفاوت  منعا لعبثية التخيير.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abbe

وعليكم سلام
 منعا لعبثية التخيير يعني أنه لا بد من وجود فرق بين الأشياء فلا يجوز التخيير بين شيئين مماثلتين لأن هذا يعتبر عبثا


----------

